# Hitching out of Stevens Point, WI



## 0ddity (Apr 17, 2011)

Anybody going to be in or around Stevens Point, WI, around the 20th-22nd of May? I'll be hitching out of there around that time. Would be nice to have a partner for a bit.


----------



## MrToast (Apr 17, 2011)

Witch way you goin i'm leavin colorado springs on the 21.hit me up.


----------



## MrToast (Apr 17, 2011)

scratch that last post i got confused. my bad


----------



## 0ddity (Apr 17, 2011)

I plan on heading to Lacrosse, WI, from Stevens Point. Then after that west till I hit the ocean. And then from there, south a bit and just kind of wonder around. Maybe find some train hopping folk.


----------

